#ubuntu-arb 2012-05-14
<dholbach> good morning
 * ajmitch waves :)
<highvoltage> good morning
<dpm> hey highvoltage, did you get home well?
<highvoltage> yes thanks! and you?
<ajmitch> morning
<highvoltage> mornign ajmitch, back home yet?
<highvoltage> (well I guess since it's morning now, that would be a 'yes' :) )
<ajmitch> yep, came back home nearly 24h ago
<ajmitch> managed to sleep in my own bed, and woke up around the normal time without an alarm ;)
<highvoltage> that's some special skill you have there :)
<ajmitch> how was your trip home?
<highvoltage> I'm still more or less in SF time but since it's just 3 hours difference and since I usually get up very early it hasn't been that bad
<highvoltage> surprisingly smooth. all the traffic lights were green, when we got to a bus/train/shuttle one just arrived as we got there...
<ajmitch> right, I see you were saying good morning in here a bit too early
<highvoltage> it was so smooth that we expected something big to go wrong :)
<ajmitch> hah
<highvoltage> (but luckily it didn't)
<ajmitch> flight home was < 1/2 full, so we got to spread out a bit
<highvoltage> ours was quite full, but I have this game on my phone called "GameDev Story" (where you play a game where you're a software developer). it makes time completely dissapear.
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> still, 13 hours from SFO is a long time, I didn't end up sleeping again
#ubuntu-arb 2012-05-15
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning
<ajmitch> morning
<highvoltage> morning ajmitch
#ubuntu-arb 2012-05-16
<highvoltage> hello everyone
 * highvoltage is trying to get some foothold on arb app status
<highvoltage> ssh search lens, the votes for that is finished and it's done right?
<highvoltage> (seems so in myapps so I'll mark those emails as read)
<highvoltage> I don't see the buss lens in https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/arb/ - anyone know what happened to it?
<ajmitch> highvoltage: not sure - I'm taking the AU lens though as one of my other work items (uploading to universe for quantal)
